# Plantage spotify



## zorg62 (12 Avril 2015)

bonjour. Sans aucune raison mon appli spotify plante au demarrage. spotify est devenu inutilisable. J ai desinstaller et reinstaller je ne sais combien de fois et cela ne fonctionne plus. Quand je reinstalle l applis et me creer un nouveau compte, une fois fini plantage de l appli direct. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (12 Avril 2015)

Bonjour. et dans une autre session, Spotify tourne-t-il ?


----------

